# Need some help on a decision guys?



## coyotekid11 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, guys im looking into getting a co2 pistol but i only want it to shoot (bbs).

I want the most powerful bb pistol there is (200$) price limit.

please help guys id appreciate it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll have to look at all the makers and compare what they have to offer i guess, I don't remember anyone here who knew a lot about bb guns. Try going on cabelas and even gun broker and comparing different guns. Good luck and post up what you uncover.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

if your looking for high power (co2)

your gonna have to step up to a pellet gun,never seen a co2 that shot just bbs

and then for something even on the low end of decent your gonna spend more than $200


----------

